# Game #62: Denver Nuggets (39-20) @ Phoenix Suns (37-24) - 3/1



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Monday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 110-113 @ San Antonio Spurs*












*Phoenix Suns (37-24) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














* Denver Nuggets (39-20)

Starters: 





































PG Chauncey Billups | SG Arron Afflalo | SF Carmelo Anthony | PF Kenyon Martin | C Nene
* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

both teams lost to rivals. this will be a great game tonight or a real drubbing.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

These two always play each other close. I just hope the Suns come out on top ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

20-14, Nuggets 4:46 left. They're on a 6-0 run. 

Nuggets are hitting everything.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

33-24, Nuggets at the end of 1.

Awful defense by the Suns. Also, turned it over 7 times. Billups with 13 pts, is having his way with Nash and Melo has 10 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, Amundson fighting hard.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic with nice bounce pass to a streaking Dudley. Suns on 11-0 run. 


37-35, Nuggets 7:01 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic with another good pass, Lou with layup and1.

Man, we've gone on this huge run WITHOUT Steve Nash.

edit: Dragic drills a 3 now.

48-42, Suns with 2:42 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

57-44, Suns at the end of the half.

Dragic 10 pts (4-7), 4 assists in 12 mins.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Starters now picked up where bench left and extended it.


Amare layup and1. 

71-51, Suns 6:50 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

84-67, Suns at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 101, Nuggets 85*

Hill 19 pts (6-14), 8 rebs, 2 stls

Amare 19 pts (7-16), 10 rebs in 26 mins. Mostly sat out with foul trouble. 

Dragic 12 pts (5-9), 4 assists 16 mins. Would've played a lot more had Billups not stuck his elbow out and hit him in the mouth. Nash was forced to play most of 4th.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow, the Suns dominated that second quarter  A nice and convincing win against a legit team. Love it ^_^


----------

